# Foxfire Books



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have The Foxfire books..#1,2,3 paperbacks.. in original hard binder. Some writing on inside cover..otherwise, in very nice condtion. Asking price.. $20 plus shipping at approx. $5 media book rate.


----------

